#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  PEC Chandigarh btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

## raymayank

*PEC Chandigarh btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: Click Here


Punjab Engineering College, Chandigarh*
*PEC Chandigarh Year of Establishment:* 1921.

*PEC Chandigarh Affiliation:* Punjab University.

*PEC Chandigarh Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*PEC Chandigarh Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)
Last rank admitted through AIEEE was around 26,531.

*PEC Chandigarh Branches In Engineering:*
Aeronautical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & Electrical CommunicationInformation Technology EngineeringMecahnical EngineeringMetallurgical EngineeringProduction Engineering
*PEC Chandigarh Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 68,122/- Per Year.

*PEC Chandigarh Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Fee INR 40,800/- Per Year.

*PEC Chandigarh Engineering Placements 2012:*
LIST OF COMPANIES VISITED PEC DURING 2011-12 FOR PLACEMENT AND INTERNSHIP
S.No.    Name of the Company
1    Absolute Data
2    ALSTOM
3    AMAZON
4    ANSAL API
5    ARICENT
6    ATRENTA
7    Bahra University
8    BECHTEL
9    Bharat Electronics Limited
10    Bharat Petroleum Corporation  Limited 
11    BLUE STAR
12    Bombadiar
13    CADENCE 
14    CENTURY LINK
15    CGC, LANDRAN
16    Curation Tech
17    CYPRESS
18    DELOITTEE
19    DRDO/ADA
20    EDIFECS
21    Engineers India Limited
22    ERICSSON
23    EVALUESERVE
24    EXL SERVICE (INDUCTIS)
25    FREESCALE
26    FUTURES FIRST
27    GAMMON INDIA
28    GE ELECTRICAL
29    GEIPER
30    GEMINI
31    GMR
32    GOLDMAN SACHS
33    GREY B
34    HAL
35    HATCH
36    HEADSTRONG
37    HERO MOTOCORP LTD
38    HMEL
39    HODA SIEL
40    HONDA MOTORCYCLE & SCHOOTER (I) PVT LTD
41    HONDA MOTORCYCLE & SCHOOTER (I) PVT LTD (R&D DIVN) 
42    IBM
43    INDIA BULLS
44    INTERRA SYSTEM
45    IOCL
46    ISGEC
47    IVP
48    JOHN DEERE
49    JSL STAINLESS LTD
50    JSW STEEL LTD
51    KPMG
52    KRITIKAL SOLUTIONS
53    L&T (ECC DIVN)
54    L&T (POWAI)
55    Lakshaya
56    LAXMI PRECISION SCREWS
57    LOVELY PROFESSIONAL UNIVESITY
58    MAHINDRA & MAHINDRA
59    MARUTI
60    MEWAR UNIVERSITY
61    MICROSOFT
62    Motherson Sumi Infotech & Designs Ltd. 
63    MURUGAPPA
64    MUSIGMA
65    MYSIS
66    NAGARRO
67    NATIONAL ENGINEERING INDUSTRIES LTD (NBC BEARING)
68    NAUKRI.COM
69    NITCO LTD
70    NOMURA  
71    OPEN SOLUTIONS
72    ORIENT FANS
73    PANASSONIC
74    PHILIPS
75    PRATAP UNIVERSITY
76    PUNJ LLOYD
77    RECKITT BENCKISER
78    SAFRAN AEROSPACE
79    SAMSUNG ELECTRONICS
80    SAMSUNG ENGINEERING
81    SCHNEIDER ELECTRIC
82    SHARDA UNIVERSITY
83    SIMPLEX INFRASTRUCTURE
84    ST ERICSSON
85    TATA MOTORS
86    TCS
87    TEXAS INSTRUMENTS
88    THE SMART CUBE
89    TT CONSULTANTS
90    VARDHMAN STEEL
91    WHIRLPOOL
92    WAPCOS
93    Z-SCALER

*PEC Chandigarh Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:* Chandigarh College of Engineering and Technology (CCET) is under the administrative control of the Chandigarh Administration and is affiliated to Panjab University for its degree courses and Punjab State Board of Technical Education for its Diploma courses. CCET, formerly known as Central Polytechnic Chandigarh (CPC), was established in 1959. The Chandigarh Administration upgraded the CPC to CCET, thanks to the then Administrator Lt. Gn. JFR Jacob, by introducing two branches of engineering in 2002.


*Central library:*  To support the academic requirements of the faculty & students, the college has a well stocked library with a collection of about 7266 volumes in Science & Technology, catering to the needs of about 700 members (Both faculty & students) imparting/pursuing studies in four different branches of Engg. The library is continuously in the process to acquire text books & reference books, to keep its reader abreast with the latest information.


The library of the institute aims to facilitate academic & research activities of the faculty & students by providing timely information & resource through cost effective means. The college library is organized into various sections, which are managed by professionally qualified staff.
     Circulation Section     Periodical Section     Reference Section     Text Book Section     Newspaper/Magazine Section     Technical Section
The library is also institutional member of British Library and is entitled to draw 10 books, 5 back issues of the periodicals and 2 video cassettes. British Library also provides information for studying in Britain and about various British examinations like IELTS, BEC, PLAB, YLE etc.

*PEC Chandigarh Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
Hostel is the home for all the students who are living away from their homes. This makes the hostel an indispensable part of college infrastructure. The college campus is including separate hostel for girls and boys. Hostellers are being provided with round the clock internet facility with a bandwidth of 128kbps. The hostel mess provides all its residents with hygienic food which caters to taste of everyone. Moreover, hostel has a table tennis room and a badminton court along with televisions installed in both the hostels’ common room.

*PEC Chandigarh Address:* PEC University of Technology Sector 12,Chandigarh – 160012 India.

*PEC Chandigarh Campus Virtual Tour:*










  Similar Threads: Chandigarh Engineering College, Landran,btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Jamshedpur btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie NIT Puducherry btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie KIT Coimbatore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie COE Trivandrum btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie

----------


## shrutj

i got 185 marks in jee main, and 92.6% in cbse board.
i am general category, and did my schooling in chandigarh.
Can i get PEC, which stream?
or otherwise is UIET CSE possible?

----------


## Kash chopra

> i got 185 marks in jee main, and 92.6% in cbse board.
> i am general category, and did my schooling in chandigarh.
> Can i get PEC, which stream?
> or otherwise is UIET CSE possible?


around 15000.... because of your home state u have fair chances to get pec.... All the best

----------

